# Glasscheibe in umrandung einbauen



## mada2 (25. März 2006)

Hallo an alle

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte wissen ob jemand Ehrfahrung mit dem 
Einbau einer Glasscheibe in die Gemauerte Teichumrandung hat.
Die Scheibe soll etwa 100 x 50 cm groß sein. Wie dichte ich am besten zur
Scheibe hin ab? Ist in diesem Fall das auskleiden des Teiches mit Folie besser
oder doch mit Gfk?
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen

   mfg   mada2


----------



## Maurizio (25. März 2006)

*AW: Glasscheibe in umrandung einbauen*

Hi mada2!

Der Bernhard *(lobo)* aus den Teichforum.info hat ein Teich mit Fenster!
Vielleicht schreibst du im eine e-mail oder Private Nachrincht.


Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte.

*MFG*


----------



## mada2 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Glasscheibe in umrandung einbauen*

Hallo Maurix

Danke für den Tip.


----------

